# Heating and boiler regulations.



## Andrew_tyrrell (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello and good morning to you all.

I am in the market to replace the 30 year old oil boiler my new home came with. 

I am wanting to replace with a condenser style boiler, I have had a man round from the local installers, which has left me confused. 

He says, the existing flue pipe is too wide and has been illegal in Spain for ten years, a new one needs to be fitted, smaller in diameter and must extend 1 meter over the roof line. 

To move the boiler from the current room to the garage, I will need to change all the pipes in the house, as that are all too small.

I will not need an acid wash for the hot water or an inhibitor in the heating as copper pipes do not corrode, pick up calcium deposits or generate sludge in the system.

If I want a condenser he will have to dig a trench through out the basement, down the drive and into the street. In order to run a drain line to the main pipe in the street.

Also when I asked about the small UK style direct vents, rather than a new 10 meter long flue, he said the direct vents are illegal in Spain as Spain has greater safety laws concerning carbon monoxide. 

What do you think, also I am in Guadalajara if that helps. 

Thank you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Andrew_tyrrell said:


> Hello and good morning to you all.
> 
> I am in the market to replace the 30 year old oil boiler my new home came with.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but I think he is talking through his fundamental orifice regarding the copper pipes.

Always get two or three *independent* quotes


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Andrew_tyrrell said:


> Hello and good morning to you all.
> 
> I am in the market to replace the 30 year old oil boiler my new home came with.
> 
> ...


I rather got the impression that Spain was rather more relaxed than the UK about these matters. We have two Fagor gas boilers and I asked a registered Spanish engineer to come and inspect them for me. He kept asking what the problem was and I kept explaining that there was no problem, I just wanted them serviced. He reacted as though I was mad! I told him that in the UK we used to have our gas boilers serviced every year and he couldn´t understand why if there was no problem with them! We had the same reaction from a local Spanish dentist - he couldn´t understand why we had made appointments to see him if there was nothing wrong!


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell (Aug 11, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> I'm no expert but I think he is talking through his fundamental orifice regarding the copper pipes.
> 
> Always get two or three *independent* quotes


We are trying to get more people out, but it is August so we are having to wait, call people and wait,
We are waiting on one company to get back to us on why someone has not gotten back to us. 

Joy.

I thought the copper pipe part was an odd comment to make also.


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell (Aug 11, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> I rather got the impression that Spain was rather more relaxed than the UK about these matters. We have two Fagor gas boilers and I asked a registered Spanish engineer to come and inspect them for me. He kept asking what the problem was and I kept explaining that there was no problem, I just wanted them serviced. He reacted as though I was mad! I told him that in the UK we used to have our gas boilers serviced every year and he couldn´t understand why if there was no problem with them! We had the same reaction from a local Spanish dentist - he couldn´t understand why we had made appointments to see him if there was nothing wrong!


It was the same with our old one, it was only when it broke down someone would open it to look. When it was opened though. You could see that it had not been serviced since the dark ages.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had a maintenance contract on my gas boiler for 21 years. It's serviced annually and still going strong! If it were to fail, goodness knows what I'd choose, having heard horror stories about condensing boilers in the UK lasting only a few years. 

When I had my energy certificate done I was told that I could improve the grade my installing a pellet boiler, but they cost the earth and one has to have room for the pellets, too, and presumably make sure the thing doesn't run out. 

I don't envy your position but look forward to hearing how it is resolved. Best of luck!


----------



## Andrew_tyrrell (Aug 11, 2015)

Madliz said:


> I've had a maintenance contract on my gas boiler for 21 years. It's serviced annually and still going strong! If it were to fail, goodness knows what I'd choose, having heard horror stories about condensing boilers in the UK lasting only a few years.
> 
> When I had my energy certificate done I was told that I could improve the grade my installing a pellet boiler, but they cost the earth and one has to have room for the pellets, too, and presumably make sure the thing doesn't run out.
> 
> I don't envy your position but look forward to hearing how it is resolved. Best of luck!


My mother who lives in the Lake District had a gas combi fitted, only for it to give up three years later. When it was changed she discovered the fitter had not put any additive in the heating system, which was now black gunge rather than water. The replacement had additive and a magnetic filter installed, four years later still going strong. 

But yes, I have far too much choice, I did think about pellets, but the size and cost was an issue.


----------

